# What did your parents teach you?



## Hooked (21/3/19)

Our parents taught us many things, some of which we still uphold and some we don't. 

I wonder which essential teaching or truth you still uphold?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/3/19)

My late Dad always said, 
_"Just because the phone is ringing, doesn't mean that I have to answer it. If it's important they'll phone again." _
I agree and if I don't want to answer the phone /reply to Whatsapp messages during my private time, I don't. *My time; my rules.
*
My late Mom always said,
_"Don't cut paper (or anything else) with the same pair of scissors which is used for cutting fabric. It will make the fabric scissors go blunt." _
Only as an adult did I realise how right she was!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (22/3/19)

Just be honest. Always.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/3/19)

My late dad was a medical doctor that cared a lot about others. He had a way of making other people feel relaxed and comfortable.

He taught me something that i find very important - treat others as you would like them to treat you - with respect and politeness.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/3/19)

My father, a very strict military man and an avid marathon runner taught me to always be on time, always stay true to your word, and perseverance is the most important part of any battle. My Mother taught me that you show kindness to all people, even if you do not like them, kindness costs nothing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (22/3/19)

zadiac said:


> Just be honest. Always.



@zadiac I employed a domestic a few months ago and she informed me that she is very honest. Her mother taught never to steal - she must rather ask. I was quite impressed - until she started asking. And did she ask!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/3/19)

Dad was the youngest Sergeant Major ever in SA, and he taught me to always be 5 mins early for any meeting you have, you wait for people, they don’t wait for you.
Your word is your honor, and any promise made has to be fulfilled.
That he was not an idiot, misappropriation of his tobacco was a punishable offense.

From my Mom, compassion and sharing should be a natural instinct, allways be willing to assist when and whenever possible within your means.
A smile, please and thank you are free to give but precious to the receiver.
Now means now, not when you feel like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (22/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Dad was the youngest Sergeant Major ever in SA, and he taught me to always be 5 mins early for any meeting you have, you wait for people, they don’t wait for you.
> Your word is your honor, and any promise made has to be fulfilled.
> That he was not an idiot, misappropriation of his tobacco was a punishable offense.
> 
> ...



@Room Fogger "Your word is your honor, and any promise made has to be fulfilled." One's word *was* one's honour in the good ol' days. Now we have contracts and lawyers. What happened to honour? Well, he resides in this forum. If a seller advertises a mod we EFT the money and trust that the seller will send the mod - and that it will be in the described condition. And I assume that in most cases it is. I certainly have never been disappointed or felt cheated in any way - quite the contrary, in fact. 

The bottom line: vapers are honourable citizens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/3/19)

My father was never really in the picture but 2 things that he did teach me is:

Always treat women with respect, and under no circumstances raise your hand against a woman, no matter what

Dont speak just for the sake of speaking. If you need to add something to a conversation be sure its constructive and valid

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (23/3/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> My father was never really in the picture but 2 things that he did teach me is:
> 
> Always treat women with respect, and under no circumstances raise your hand against a woman, no matter what
> 
> Dont speak just for the sake of speaking. If you need to add something to a conversation be sure its constructive and valid



Come work a night shift with me at month end. Attend a few of the "fighting" complaints from the drunk spoornet residents and then tell me that part of "under no circumstances raise your hand against a woman, no matter what"

Trust me, some of those women will moer you straight to intensive care if you don't defend youself. Been there done that hundreds of times. Sometimes, you just have to, you'll have no choice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/3/19)

zadiac said:


> Come work a night shift with me at month end. Attend a few of the "fighting" complaints from the drunk spoornet residents and then tell me that part of "under no circumstances raise your hand against a woman, no matter what"
> 
> Trust me, some of those women will moer you straight to intensive care if you don't defend youself. Been there done that hundreds of times. Sometimes, you just have to, you'll have no choice.


I hear you bud. In your line of work and the pressure that you undergo as an officer i completely understand where you are coming from

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/3/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> you undergo as an officer


 oh crap, it's the fuzz! @zadiac

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/19)

MOM : God does not sleep .
Dad : Daar is nie pille vir stupidgeit nie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> MOM : God does not sleep .
> Dad : Daar is nie pille vir stupidgeit nie.



He rests though... 

Says so in the Good Book

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (23/3/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> My father was never really in the picture but 2 things that he did teach me is:
> 
> Always treat women with respect, and under no circumstances raise your hand against a woman, no matter what
> 
> Dont speak just for the sake of speaking. If you need to add something to a conversation be sure its constructive and valid



@SmokeyJoe I agree with both, but particularly the latter. Some people have verbal diarrhoea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (24/3/19)

My Dad: 'if you can't sleep at night without a valid medical reason then you have wronged either yourself or someone else so figure out what it is and rectify it' 

My mom: 'stop chasing happiness, chase contentment, happiness is an emotion which is not always present but if you find contentment, regardless of your situation, you will be ok. During times of happiness you'll be as happy as you can be, during times of sadness you'll be ok because you know it's temporary, during stressful times you'll overcome and during times of anger you can control your anger... That's the beauty of contentment'

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/3/19)

Hooked said:


> @SmokeyJoe I agree with both, but particularly the latter. Some people have verbal diarrhoea


Couldn't agree more

Reactions: Like 2


----------

